# Gone batty!



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had a bearing bowl/tray bit for some time and finally got around to using it.

First a template


Then a huge base plate for the router


Make lots of sawdust to get this


Trim off surplus wood, lots of sanding and a quick wipe of spirit(to see what it may look like when varnished) I ended up with this


Not quite sure what I'm going to do with an A4 sized bat tray but it was good fun making it. 

Given it a few coats of the shiny stuff and will post a pic when completed.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Kevin
Came out looking good ,you are probably the only person that I know who has bat tray


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

straze said:


> .......Not quite sure what I'm going to do with an A4 sized bat tray but it was good fun making it.


Find a Goth. They're sure to buy it


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## berniep (May 11, 2009)

G'Day Kevin

Thanks for the answer, very impressive!

Cheers
Bernie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fill it with candy for Halloween???

Just a tip I got from Harry, hog out a lot of the waste with a forstner bit... Saves a lot of dust and speeds up the job...

I like the 'tips' on the wings....


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very well done and not surprising with a Makita RP2301FC router! May I give you two tips, a transparent sub base and an added light will let you SEE what the bit is doing.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Is that ever neat , great job!! 
I think even Bruce Wayne would be proud to use that in his mansion . Although that may compromise his identity ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

harrysin said:


> Very well done and not surprising with a Makita RP2301FC router! May I give you two tips, a transparent sub base and an added light will let you SEE what the bit is doing.


Harry that's a very great idea. Nice setup you made there and 6mm plexi is rather inexpensive


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm fortunate in that I have younger friends who GIVE me materials, wood, Acrylics, Aluminium etc. When I retired in 2000 I emailed all my rellies and friends telling them that I'm about to spend my days in the shed and donations of materials would be gratefully accepted. These shots show just a fraction of what has been given to me, the last shot shows the most recent gift of Acrylics.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I deleted the whole post, which also took the attachments.

Let me know if this is not right...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kevin,

That is seriously cool! Your workmanship is extremely nice and if you added Harry's words of wisdom - you could probably do other "bowls" in less time. Interesting that it is bat-shaped, one of our granddaughters is married to a fellow who is enamoured with bats - due to BatMan fame. He even has one tattoo'ed on his shoulder. Something like that would make a truly unique gift for him! As stated above - it would be a perfect little candy bowl.

This reminds me of a story where two middle-aged gentlemen visited an elderly lady in an effort to invite her to attend their church - as they had some special services for the elderly, such as home pick-up, meals-on-wheels, etc.

One of the men was seated in a chair next to a small table with a lamp and a candy bowl. The bowl was full of peanuts. During the conversation - that man saw the peanuts and politely asked if he may have some of them, the lady said, "Take all of them you want". The visit lasted about 30 more minutes with the _other_ man doing most of the talking. When the visit was over the guy next to the peanuts stood up and looked back and said, "Oh my goodness - I have eaten ALL of your peanuts!"

The lady smiled in a sweet and toothless grin and said, "Oh don't worry about that Sonny-boy - those were peanut M&M's and that's where I put them after I've sucked off the candy outsides!"

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks all

Harry 
Thanks for the tips.....I had some clear sheet put aside but it turned out to be Makrolon TG and too flexible (good should you need ballistic protection) to be used as a base. 
A torch will be the next item to be fitted.

OPG3
As a former licenced bat worker I too have an interest in bats and still do talks/walks in my area.
I should think these trays would sell well at one of these events..........'this time next year Rodney........'


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally got the shiny stuff on.


----------

